# How many shows can I record on hopper - still confused



## milwaukee111 (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a specific question. I did read the prior posts on this subject but I am still not sure I found the answer.
Rather than deviate, I would appreciate a specific answer for this very specific question.

1. I have one hopper.
2. I am NOT use prime time any time. It is disabled.
3. how many channels can I record simultaneously? Two or three?

Some, please give me a factually accurate answer.

TWO or THREE?

Thank you


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Three. There are three tuners in the hopper. Asked and answered so many times there's an answer in the Hopper-specific FAQ about it as well as the general Dish FAQ.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

milwaukee111 said:


> I have a specific question. I did read the prior posts on this subject but I am still not sure I found the answer.
> Rather than deviate, I would appreciate a specific answer for this very specific question.
> 
> 1. I have one hopper.
> ...


If you go to the referenced FAQs, you will see that there is no answer without more information about what you are trying to do. You have three tuners the can be used for recording OR watching live TV. You can watch a recorded program without using one of the tuners. You don't say how many TVs you are using with Hopper/Joeys. If you have three watching different live programs, you can't record anything else. If they are all watching one tuner, live, the other two tuners can be recording something else, etc..

There is no "factually" simple answer except to say that the maximum number is three without PTAT.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes, this is covered in the faq and answered again here... no new information to see.


----------

